# My My My Bad start to the day , Tell your bad start to the day stories here



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello all , I m typing this to let you all in on my messed up morning this morning, and thought this would be a good place to share you horrid morning stories.

This catastrophe isnt fish tank related....but a tragic start to the day none the less.


5:30 am this morning I was woken up by my oldest child informing me that our family kitten had upchucked on the rug... and no to worry because my 4 year old had cleaned it all up

So i run down stairs to find, my bathroom sink full of rolls of toilet paper with water running over the edge of the sink , 2 kids plastered in cat chuck, toilet paper wet and ground into the carpet all over 1 bedroom, and the entire halway. 

So after bathing 3 kids, cleaning up all the toilet paper debacle, cleaning my carpets thank god the mother in law forgot to take her carpet cleaner home last visit, cleaning up cat chuck, 

I decided to take a break from being inside and get my garbage out to the curb and finally handle our recycling mess, so after organizing all the recycling outside i saw our poppped bouncy castle and decided that since i have an empty garbage can i should be rid of this thing, ... after 10 trys to fold the thing up so it would fit in the garbage can i decided screw this...... and got out the exacto knife and cut it into more appropriate pieces and toss it in the can.... 

and then like an idiot i chopped the better part of where my thumbprint would be off my left thumb, so as i sit here , thumb leaking... throbbing I thought maybe I would share my messed up day, and thought someone share something horrid so I can have a chuckle lol because im sure some of you are laughing your butts off at me lol

looking back not 4 hours ago i was resting very comfortably in my bed , lol funny how fast things can change. fortunately all is fixed less my leaky thumb.. 

have a good day guys/gals your day could have started like mine !!!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

welll, so far my horrid thing of the day is really wanting to use those icecreme coupons multiple times but no luck. my cat also puked today. funny how they r not content to leave one pile........must make 5 or 6 piles. Whats worse is the ones you dont find until company comes.....................I am sorry to hear about your throbbing thumb....................I wonder if watching you in pain reminds your wife of your having to endure watching her push out those little darlings......... bless their hearts. Mine is teen now and she 
would walk right past that puke for days without cleaning it up. or woken me up to come and clean it. oh....and the hose wont stay on my a/c so the hot air is exhausting back into the living room instead of out the window. does any of this count? oh and i cannot acquire the vod system on my tv so i still cant catch up on the young and restless................did you ever have kids throw up i your bouncy house? that would have been horrid too.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha no kid puke in the bouncy house, and thankfully no teens near me either.. im a long ways away..

my thumb is okay still attached, im pretty sure this one warranted stitches but i went old school and used crazy glue , paper towel electrical tape, but since the glue is holding strong i have since switched to a very beautiful pink hello kitty band aide and a donald duck one or my finger..

cat chuck is gross . 5:30 am is also gross

and young and the restless is still on the air? jeez my mom used to watch that back when i was a kid, that and dallas. which i see they have remade..

vod is too high tech for me im a prolific movie downloader/stealer, we just got our satalite hooked up like 4 days ago now so im learning

but all is good garbage man took all my crap without any orange stickers today so i guess that a win and the carpets needed done anyways


----------

